# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > گفتگو: برنامه نویسی smart device در Visual Studio 2010

## CYCLOPS

سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز
من ویژوال استادیو 2010 رو نصب کردم ولی خبر بد اینکه گویا دیگه قرار نیست برنامه نویسی دستگاه های ویندوز موبایل رو پشتیبانی کنه .
طی جستجو هایی هم که داشتم گویا مایکروسافت هدف خودش رو *فقط* گذاشته روی *ویندوز موبایل 7* و فقط پشتیبانی از اون رو در دستور کار قرار داده

این تاپیک رو هم ایجاد کردم تا دوستان هر خبر یا نظری در این مورد داشتند مطرح کنند .

موفق باشید  :چشمک:

----------


## mahdi68

> من ویژوال استادیو 2010 رو نصب کردم ولی خبر بد اینکه گویا دیگه قرار نیست  برنامه نویسی دستگاه های ویندوز موبایل رو پشتیبانی کنه .
> طی جستجو هایی هم که داشتم گویا مایکروسافت هدف خودش رو *فقط* گذاشته  روی *ویندوز موبایل 7* و فقط پشتیبانی از اون رو در دستور کار قرار  داده


یعنی یک IDE جداگانه ارائه خواهد داد واسه این کار ؟؟؟

----------


## sari-1369

یکی از ابزارهای توسعه که از دات نت فریمورک 2 به همراه محیط ویژوال  استودیو عرضه شد ، توانایی طراحی و ساخت نرم افزارهای مبتنی بر ویندوز  موبایل بود . این ابزار توسعه شامل یرنامه نویسی برای Smart Device ها و  همچنین ایمولاتورهایی از انواع پاکت پی سی و  اسمارت فون ها می باشد .
اما شاید آشکارترین تفاوت ویژوال استودیو 2010 با ورژن 2008 ، نبود امکانات  برنامه نویسی و طراحی برای Smart Device ها می باشد ، و این بدین معناست  که VS 2010 از توسعه Smart Device ها پشتیبانی نمی کند . در هنگام ایجاد  پروژه جدید در  VS2010 و با هرکدام از زبانهای VB یا C#‎‎‎ خبری از این نوع  پروژه نیست .
اما مایکروسافت ضمن ارائه نسخه جدید  Windows Mobile 6.5 Developer Tool  Kit به طراحان و برنامه نویسان Smart Device ها همچنان استفاده از VS 2008  را پیشنهاد می نماید .
بنابراین به دلایل عدم پشتیبانی VS2010 از توسعه برنامه نویسی کامپیوترهای  جیبی هوشمند ، روشن است که نمیتوان از آیتمها و امکانات (که در لیست پایین  آمده اند) که وابسته این نوع پروژه  می باشند ، در محیط VS 2010 استفاده  کرد .

NET Compact Framework projects    Visual C++‎‎‎ device projects    smart device CAB projects    Device Emulator and Device Emulator Manager    testing tools for device projectsDevice Security Manager

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

این مسئله به خاطر عرضه نشدن Windows Phone 7 هستش که چون تغییرات اساسی نسبت به ویندوز موبایل 6.5 داره هنوز امکانات توسعه اش آماده نشده.

فکر می کنم توی سویس پک یک ارائه بشه.

----------


## ashkan209

> یکی از ابزارهای توسعه که از دات نت فریمورک 2 به همراه محیط ویژوال استودیو عرضه شد ، توانایی طراحی و ساخت نرم افزارهای مبتنی بر ویندوز موبایل بود . این ابزار توسعه شامل یرنامه نویسی برای Smart Device ها و همچنین ایمولاتورهایی از انواع پاکت پی سی و اسمارت فون ها می باشد .
> اما شاید آشکارترین تفاوت ویژوال استودیو 2010 با ورژن 2008 ، نبود امکانات برنامه نویسی و طراحی برای Smart Device ها می باشد ، و این بدین معناست که VS 2010 از توسعه Smart Device ها پشتیبانی نمی کند . در هنگام ایجاد پروژه جدید در VS2010 و با هرکدام از زبانهای VB یا C#‎‎‎‎‎ خبری از این نوع پروژه نیست .
> اما مایکروسافت ضمن ارائه نسخه جدید Windows Mobile 6.5 Developer Tool Kit به طراحان و برنامه نویسان Smart Device ها همچنان استفاده از VS 2008 را پیشنهاد می نماید .
> بنابراین به دلایل عدم پشتیبانی VS2010 از توسعه برنامه نویسی کامپیوترهای جیبی هوشمند ، روشن است که نمیتوان از آیتمها و امکانات (که در لیست پایین آمده اند) که وابسته این نوع پروژه می باشند ، در محیط VS 2010 استفاده کرد .
> 
> NET Compact Framework projectsVisual C++‎‎‎‎‎ device projectssmart device CAB projectsDevice Emulator and Device Emulator Managertesting tools for device projectsDevice Security Manager


قابل توجه شما نویسنده گرامی این پست
گرچه کپی و پیست کردن مطالب در فضای سایبر و اونم بین *بعضی* از ما امری معمولی و پیش پا افتاده محسوب میشه و جدای از قوانین کپی رایت (که ما برنامه نویسان می بایست مفهوم و رعایت آنرا بیش از هر شخص دیگری درک و فهم کنیم) اما از روی اصول اخلاقی هم نمی بایست یکی از تاپیکهای وبلاگ بنده رو کپی و اینجا درج میکردید ، آنهم بدون درج نام وبلاگ و یا نویسنده .
به هر صورت قضاوت رو به بازدیدکنندگان تاپیک مورد نظر و وبلاگ بنده که در امضاء موجود می باشد ، وامیگذارم
آدرس تاپیک مربوطه:              
http://www.vbland.mihanblog.com/post/8
با احترام به همه

----------

